# Thoughts on males shooting females nude art.



## BrettN (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

Tell them to take a chill pill. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 4, 2013)

Shouldn't be an issue. If you work as a professional and treat the models in a professional manner who cares what other photographers think.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 4, 2013)

Just them them thanks but you aren't trying to tell them that they shouldn't shoot butterflies or babies. There's a market for it and you choose to fill the need.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 4, 2013)

BrettN said:


> I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?


I never care what other people think about what I'm doing, as long as it's right for me and is legal.

If they push too hard, I give them a face-full of *GTFO MF'ER!!!!!!! 
*
I'm not shy at all.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are they signing your paychecks?

If not, meh...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 4, 2013)

:addpics:


----------



## ghache (Mar 4, 2013)

Depending you your skills, maybe shooting people with clothes on might be better. 
Nothing fun seeing bad pictures of you. Imagine bad naked pictures of yourself....


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

ghache said:


> Depending you your skills, maybe shooting people with clothes on might be better.
> Nothing fun seeing bad pictures of you. Imagine bad naked pictures of yourself....



It is impossible to take a bad nude photo of me.


----------



## Mully (Mar 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Depending you your skills, maybe shooting people with clothes on might be better.
> ...



Pictures, Pictures


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

Mully said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Imagine the statue of David but with a bigger package and more body hair.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Imagine the statue of David but with a bigger package and more body hair.



But...isn't David's package rather tiny anyways?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



mine would be  the Burt Reynolds 1770's cosmopolitan shot on the bearskin rug...same devilishly handsome mustache. The similarities   probably end there.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the statue of David but with a bigger package and more body hair.
> ...



Yes but a even cap gun can do some damage if it is strapped to the front of a tank.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Mully said:
> ...



Are you the rug in this...fantasy?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



nope...I am the Cigarillo


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 4, 2013)

BrettN said:


> I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?



A woman can also objectify another woman. Sounds like fem BS iMO. BUt really we'd have to see what exactly your talking about cause one mans art is another mans cheap disgusting porn. soooooooooooooooooooooooooo.................................................


----------



## mishele (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL Where aren't women objectified?! Tits and ass sell everything.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> BrettN said:
> 
> 
> > I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?
> ...



both are entertaining.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> LOL Where aren't women objectified?! Tits and ass sell everything.




Whatever you are selling I'll take a dozen!


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> LOL Where aren't women objectified?! Tits and ass sell everything.


Boy Howdy !!!!!!!


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2013)

I say shoot what interests you.


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 4, 2013)

I got some heat lately over my stuff, to the point I have taken all of my nudes/sexy stuff off my online portfolio where my other work is, going to make a seperate place for it.  I think Trev ran into same thing lately...hard to get senior shoots when the moms see tits and ass on your site...even if it's tasteful. 

that came along with not so much me "objectifying" them, but I was accused of being very selective.  Meaning I only shoot hot women or good looking couples.  I was a bit surprised by that...but said "thanks for the comment".  Apparently friends of those I know wanted me to shoot them but they were a bit...ahh...what's the word...chit I forget...but whatever, basically I have no average or ugly people in my portfolio...only pretty people.  So the regular folks are intimidated.  If they only knew some of the hard work I put into some of the "pretty" people making them appear that way...lol.

For the sake of pleasing whiners....fuk 'em.  For the sake of possibly limiting future clients...might want to look into things.  

as far as a man shooting a man or woman or vise versa...that's just dumb.  If you're professional it should not matter.  I was concerned doing my first few shots of women nude and partials...only because I was worried about them being timid.  but once you build a rapport it's a non issue and they spread the word, at least for me they did.  I had one lady saying "hell..working with him was so stress free I'd have him all up in my chit next time"  I found that rather amusing....though I'm not interested in gyno shots.

I should have a series of muscle dudes...probly with nudes coming up soon...once we work out dates...I will shoot anyone...once I am behind the camera...I really don't see anything other than my final product...even 6 inches away from a great asss or nice boobs...when my camera is in my hand...I couldn't care less about the sexual nature of the event.

anyway..there's my little blurb...lol


----------



## mishele (Mar 4, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I should have a series of muscle dudes...probly with nudes coming up


FINALLY!!


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Imagine the statue of David but with a bigger package and more body hair.



It's worth noting that the statue of David is hung like a freakin' light switch.


----------



## ann (Mar 4, 2013)

The nude has been the subject matter since the beginning of known art.

IMHO, (as a woman) it would be important to see how your portraying these women to know if your objectify them.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2013)

ann said:


> The nude has been the subject matter since the beginning of known art.
> 
> IMHO, (as a woman) it would be important to see how your portraying these women to know if your objectify them.



does it really matter? if the women are paying for the shoot, they are obviously being photographed how THEY want to be.  I would think the opinion of the women being photographed is really the only important one, and they are obviously ok with it since they are in front of the camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the statue of David but with a bigger package and more body hair.
> ...



Context might matter here, lol.  Your junk gets smaller when you're scared out of your ****ing mind.  The statue is supposed to be right before he fought Goliath.  Scientists have even studied it and said that everything about the statue shows that he is in a 'fight or flight' adrenalin rush.

Either that or Michelangelo was trying to get back at somebody or something, lol.  ("David" sure as hell wasn't the model...)


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



You have obviously never heard of a "fear boner".


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> You have obviously never heard of a "fear boner".



No, but I do have an elderly male friend who mentions his '*near boner*' with great affection - and hope.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 5, 2013)

They are entitled to their opinion....just keep shooting.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 5, 2013)

You should ask the women that are complaining if they would like you to objectify them.


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You have obviously never heard of a "fear boner".
> ...



http://www.akwardboners.com


----------



## ann (Mar 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > The nude has been the subject matter since the beginning of known art.
> ...




Isn't that what I said!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2013)

ann said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > ann said:
> ...



You said you would have to see how the women were portrayed to see if they "objectified"  women. I dont think it matters how they are portrayed as long as the women are ok with them.


----------



## Nahin (Mar 6, 2013)

Who think what just don't care. Go ahead with your brave.


----------



## nycphotography (Mar 6, 2013)

BrettN said:


> I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?



They're just mad because you don't want to take nudes (or any other kind of pictures) of THEM.  And tell em I said so.


----------



## Pallycow (Mar 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > I should have a series of muscle dudes...probly with nudes coming up
> ...



Lol, set up a shoot with two dudes from the gym, one buff and one abercrombie type, something for everyone.  There will be no nudes but there will be shirtless for the ladies.  ;-)


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2013)

BrettN said:


> I have been shooting females nudes for awhile, but I have been getting flack from female photographers thinking I'm "objectifying women" Thoughts?



Thoughts?  If you are worrying about what other photographers are thinking then you probably shouldn't be shooting.  As long as it isn't a nude shoot with children or illegal in some other way who cares.


----------



## mishele (Mar 7, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Pallycow said:
> ...


That will do.


----------

